# Runny eyes in 8 week old puppy



## Dextersriver (Sep 3, 2016)

We brought our new family member, 8 week old golden boy Dexter, home this week. I noticed his eyes didn't look right and they were a little runny. I brought him to the vet and she said his third eyelid's were a little swollen and the discharge was minor. Her suggestion was to give him Benadryl to see if it was allergies. If the eyes don't clear up by his next appointment, she will do the stain test to see if his ducts are blocked. My question is, has anyone here had this problem with there puppy, is this common in golden's, and any other suggestions?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep, some puppies just have runny eyes with allergies. Fall allergies can be worse than spring. Stay on top of it with the vet and try not to worry. You might communicate with the breeder you bought your puppy from and see if any others are having issues or if she has some suggestions on what to try.


----------



## Dextersriver (Sep 3, 2016)

nolefan said:


> Yep, some puppies just have runny eyes with allergies. Fall allergies can be worse than spring. Stay on top of it with the vet and try not to worry. You might communicate with the breeder you bought your puppy from and see if any others are having issues or if she has some suggestions on what to try.




Thank you, I will be contacting the breeder today :smile2:


----------



## julianne85 (Sep 1, 2016)

Bourne at times has run by eyes. Early am if he's hot. If he is really tired


----------

